# Chicago Pimp Hos N huslters @ Eclipse NightClub



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

This will be Crazy


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

get at me CJ


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

DEF. IM NOT MISSING THIS ONE SEE YA THERE :biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

R U GUYS GOING AS THE HO'S :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Sep 26 2004, 11:41 PM
> *R U GUYS GOING AS THE HO'S  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2249931[/snapback]​*



im gonna go as a Man Hoe, and let the ladies bang me... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 27 2004, 12:43 AM
> *im gonna go as a Man Hoe, and let the ladies bang me... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2249935[/snapback]​*


3


:0 
:wave: HEY SILVER~ WHATS HAPPENING?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Sep 26 2004, 11:44 PM
> *3
> :0
> :wave:  HEY SILVER~ WHATS HAPPENING?
> [snapback]2249939[/snapback]​*



wusup Chula57, im chillin tu sabes. just gettin some 411 on Cj's party here, see if i can go check out some femalez ya know


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 27 2004, 12:47 AM
> *wusup Chula57, im chillin tu sabes. just gettin some 411 on Cj's party here, see if i can go check out some femalez ya know
> [snapback]2249947[/snapback]​*


YEAH RIGHT~ U DO UR THANG THEN AND HAVE FUN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 26 2004, 08:24 PM
> *get at me CJ
> [snapback]2249471[/snapback]​*



Sup man hit me up on Yahoo messanger cj96ss


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Sep 26 2004, 11:41 PM
> *R U GUYS GOING AS THE HO'S  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2249931[/snapback]​*


 :0 MAYBE HAHA WHATS UP GIRL HOW U DOIN :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

This is the weekend of the Supershow....!


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 27 2004, 10:40 PM
> *:0  MAYBE HAHA WHATS UP GIRL HOW U DOIN :biggrin:
> [snapback]2251912[/snapback]​*



:cheesy: :wave: kickin back doin' the damm thang!! u?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 28 2004, 06:10 AM
> *This is the weekend of the Supershow....!
> [snapback]2252556[/snapback]​*



oh shit i thought it was this weekend....... :cheesy:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Girls outa Kontrol.com will be sponsoring the hotbody contest


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Sep 29 2004, 08:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Sep 21 2004, 11:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Everybody on here always say they are going and never show up 

STOP LYING :uh:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Oct 5 2004, 10:36 AM
> *Everybody on here always say they are going and never show up
> 
> STOP LYING  :uh:
> [snapback]2268200[/snapback]​*



u comin EMO where you been fool PHAYL8HR or however you spell it hes been there recently


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

THIS TIME IM THERE FO SURE :biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Oct 5 2004, 11:43 PM
> *THIS TIME IM THERE FO SURE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2269939[/snapback]​*



will see lol


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

2 night the night We will have a Film Crew from Girlsoutakontrol film tonights party it will be wild


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

HEY CJ ABOUT WHAT TIME DOES IT GET BUMPIN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ill be up there around 10 tonight, get me a good spot and check out some hoezzzzz   uffin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Oct 8 2004, 05:13 PM
> *HEY CJ ABOUT WHAT TIME DOES IT GET BUMPIN THERE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2278127[/snapback]​*



about 11 where open till 3 am


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

it was off the hook pics comin soon


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

It was cool to see those who actually showed up from LIL( SILVER, El Gordo) hope you all had a good time. I know i did.........


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

It was coo, CJ hooked it up, lots of fine ass HOEZZZZ. :cheesy: i had a bit tooo much to drink, when we left we never made it to our next destination... :biggrin: 

It was tight though, fine femalez dancin and friday night fights too, i like the one where the two chics went at it, girl got smashed into our table T's and A's popin out everywhere :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

IT WAS NICE SEEEING THE HOES :biggrin: AND LIKE SILVER SAID A FEW PUNCHES HERE AND THERE AND THANKS FOR THE DRINKS CJ IT WAS FUCKIN COOL BRO


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

I was lit I tryed to break up this other bitch fight and fucken hoe swung on me dam i got a lump on my head frrom that hoe. N E ways ill post a couple of pics in a minute


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

YEP SHE WAS HOT :biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Heres El Gordo Chilln


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

HEY THAT ME BEFORE THE LIL BOXIN MATCH NEXT TO US :biggrin: GIRLS WERE OF THE HOOK CJ


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Silver and his homies


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Oct 10 2004, 12:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Oct 10 2004, 11:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



marble smuggler.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Oct 9 2004, 09:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sharp Benny...You look like you were all ready to be pimpin in there... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Oct 9 2004, 11:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....I'd love to be in that cage...Oh baby...NICE!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Oct 10 2004, 12:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You look happy on that pic Big Benny...Right there in your element...Beer and mamasitas... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Any more cool pics of that cool night out????


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Oct 11 2004, 09:00 PM
> *Any more cool pics of that cool night out????
> [snapback]2285317[/snapback]​*


Hey Impy the Montreal show best be like that!!!!! 
ha ha ha
j/p son!


I wish we could get away with a 'pimps Hos and Husslaz' night here in Canada...I'd TRAILER my rides out and prop them up on 3 outside.....


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Oct 11 2004, 02:00 PM
> *Any more cool pics of that cool night out????
> [snapback]2285317[/snapback]​*



there hella pics should be up later tonight on www.eclipse127.com


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Oct 11 2004, 03:00 PM
> *Hey Impy the Montreal show best be like that!!!!!
> ha ha ha
> j/p son!
> ...


Yeah man...That would be so cool bro...Hoipefully that coming show will be cool...Damn, they keep on announcing it on tv over here...Can't beat that show I went to this summer...Next year, you got to come to that one man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Oct 11 2004, 04:29 PM
> *there hella pics should be up later tonight on www.eclipse127.com
> [snapback]2285929[/snapback]​*


Cool man...Thanks bro!!! I'll go check it out!!


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Oct 11 2004, 09:22 PM
> *Cool man...Thanks bro!!! I'll go check it out!!
> [snapback]2286596[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------

